# Hi!



## sammisweetheart (Nov 24, 2018)

Hey!
Just doing an intro post because I think I'm supposed to?...
I'm Sammi! 
Was looking for an active forum to ask some relationship questions to, and this one seems pretty happening. Hoping to get some advice as I navigate my relationship.


----------

